# Tow 23krs With Silverado 1500?



## jt2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Well...*​
*What say you?*

You should be OK. Just put the dog on a diet...1254.55%Take your lumps - Dump the truck and get a real one1045.45%


----------



## jt2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, another one of these threads.









Ok, here's the deal.

I probably did things backwards by purchasing the tow vehicle before the trailer, but I thought I had a pretty good idea of what I wanted.

However, after much searching, I've decided what really suits me is a 23krs.

I think with my loadout I'll be pretty under the limit, but perhaps close to them. I'd like to get some people's thoughts as well.

Yes, I understand that a 3/4 ton will be better, and at this point, I would rather be starting there, but if I can safely do it for a while with what I have I won't take the hit on trading in a new truck on another one for a couple of years.

TV:
2008 Chevy Silverado 1500 Ext Cab standard bed 4x4
5.3l engine
Towing package
Locking rear diff
3.73 gears
Integrated trailer brake controller
Stabilitrak

Rated towing capacity is 7500lb with this setup.

I'd plan on using a load distributing hitch.

In the truck will be just my wife and I (both reasonably average in size), and 90lbs of Rhodesian Ridgeback. Not much more, really.

In the 23krs, in addition to the standard camping gear you'd expect to see, I'll be carrying my BMW R1100S which weighs less than 600lb wet.

I figure I'll be hating life going up hills, but that is the price I pay for doing things bass-acwards. The real question is does the towing package, stability control and such help enough to make it a relatively safe combo?

thanks for any and all input.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

JT2 said:


> Yes, another one of these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2003 Avalanche which is pretty much the same truck with the same engine. We use the equalizer hitch setup and have found that the truck can handle this without a problem. I also take it easy and play in the 60 mph range all the time which saves on gas and keeps the truck in the low 2000 to 2500 RPM range.

I have contemplated getting a bigger truck and going diesel. Although the added tow capacity and better mileage would be nice now, it is hard to justify the added expense of the new truck when the truck I have does the trick. The bigger truck would also entice me to move to the 28KRS so it is a slippery slope...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I tow a 23RS -- fully loaded -- with the follwing:

TV:
2005 Chevy Silverado 1500 CREW CAB 
5.3l engine
Towing package
Locking rear diff
3.73 gears

and have no problems at all -- i set it right at 60mph and get right at 12-13 mpg towing (20 not towing) ... and i am under my GVRW and towing weight limits...

I did ad a SUPERSPRING -which works great and cost virtually nothing ... and a Throttle Body extenstion that addded a few extra HP and put one of those exhaust systems on the truck that the neighbors loves to hear at 0530 in the monring -- factory specs said that i had 280hp -- after those things I had 315hp on the dynometer ...

I do find though if it wasn't for my REESE WD w/ SWAY hitch i would be all over the place...and without my Prodigy Brake controller i would not even think about taking it out... both of those have saved me numerous times...

I will be honest with you though -- even though GM says to keep the truck in "D" while towing and let the computer do the shifting -- on rolling hills I drop it to manually "3" cause i get tired of hearing the transmission shift D to 3 to D to 3 to D to 3 ...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Will be just fine as long as the garage isnt loaded too heavy..

So, what will you be hauling up there other than the bike?

Your tongue weight should be right at 1000 to 1100 lbs with the bike, maybe a bit less.. Our garage weight is 800lbs and that gives us a 1200lb tongue weight.. Thats not doable for any 1/2 ton.

Carey


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been towing my 28KRS for a while now with my 1500 suburban and it towed wonderfully with the equalizer. Mostly flat roads though I was scared of the mountains with that setup so I went and got a duramax and it is most awesome!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

You should be fine, and it is not often that I tell someone that when they ask the "Can I tow this" question. You are within your weights and as long as you are trying to beat a marathon, you will tow fine. I have same truck and tow a 21RS with plenty of gravy room (extra weight between the trailer weight and the tow rating).

Cheers, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

shaela21 said:


> You should be fine, and it is not often that I tell someone that when they ask the "Can I tow this" question. You are within your weights and as long as you are trying to beat a marathon, you will tow fine. I have same truck and tow a 21RS with plenty of gravy room (extra weight between the trailer weight and the tow rating).
> 
> Cheers, and welcome to the forum.


If a 23 roo is loaded it can have up to a 1200lb tongue weight... If a 21rs is loaded it might have a 700-750lb tongue weight..

That extra 500lbs will turn any 1/2 ton into a tail dragger that is very hard to enjoy driving very far..

Its sad that a lil 23 foot trailer actually needs a 3/4 ton to pull, but for the Roo models this is true because of the front loading garage..

Any weight a person adds to the garage ends up on the tongue..

Carey


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

After looking more closely at the numbers, I wish I could change my vote above to "no."

Your tow weights are likely to be in the range of 6,555 lbs for the 23KRS (within the 1500 Silverado's towing capacity, but pushing you right to the Silverado's gross combined weight rating of 13,000 lbs). 23KRS dry weight 5,155 lbs + a conservative 800 lbs of options, propane and everyday camping stuff + 600 lbs for the BMW = 6,555. Now let's turn to your tow vehicle. If we use just half of your Silverado's cargo capacity of 1855 lbs, your Chevy is going to weigh in the range of 6,275 (curb weight 5,345 + 930). Using these conservative (some would say unrealistically conservative) numbers, you are already at the 12,830 lbs - right at the Silverado's GCWR of 13,000 lbs.

Even if you are OK with being this close to GCWR, you have still overwhelmed the Silverado's cargo limitations under any scenario. Again, let's start with a lightly loaded Silverado before hooking up the trailer - say 900 lbs with fuel, options, spouse, dog etc. Adding a minimum hitch weight of 1,155 lbs to this equation immediately puts you over the Silverado's capacity of 1,845 lbs. That is assuming you load nothing else north of the trailer's axles &#8230; not a wrench, not a sewer hose or extension cord &#8230; nothing.

I was thinking along the lines of a 23RS when I voted "yes" above. But toy-haulers get real heavy, real fast. Take out the BMW, and you will be fine.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Camper Man said:


> After looking more closely at the numbers, I wish I could change my vote above to "no."
> 
> Your tow weights are likely to be in the range of 6,555 lbs for the 23KRS (within the 1500 Silverado's towing capacity, but pushing you right to the Silverado's gross combined weight rating of 13,000 lbs). 23KRS dry weight 5,155 lbs + a conservative 800 lbs of options, propane and everyday camping stuff + 600 lbs for the BMW = 6,555. Now let's turn to your tow vehicle. If we use just half of your Silverado's cargo capacity of 1855 lbs, your Chevy is going to weigh in the range of 6,275 (curb weight 5,345 + 930). Using these conservative (some would say unrealistically conservative) numbers, you are already at the 12,830 lbs - right at the Silverado's GCWR of 13,000 lbs.
> 
> ...


Sadly my Roo with generator and extended bumper(200lbs) all loaded up with 800lbs of bikes and 100 lbs of gear, water and supplies, for a 5 day trip makes my lil roo weigh 7200-7300..

That is just over the GVWR for the Trailer.. It would be easy to bend an axle or break a spring if your not careful when towing the lil Roo..

So I feel your numbers of 6555 is still conservative by some Camper Man.. Prolly will be in the 68-6900 range in the real deal..

Carey

Ps. And oh, Our combined weight is right in there too Camper Man.. 13160-13260 is ours. Ive weighed it many times while doing Hitch road testing.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The people that have written have alot more knowledge than i do, but would some other hitching system help out, Carey what about that combo and the hitch hog? just an idea


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mike said:


> The people that have written have alot more knowledge than i do, but would some other hitching system help out, Carey what about that combo and the hitch hog? just an idea


Yep that fixes the problem, but I sure aint here to sell hitches.. In fact it may be a while before I sell any..

I might have a production deal in the works with a group that would combine my device with 2 other new fangled devices, then form 1 company to help market our products in one setting..

I decided to let my web site speak for itself, be patient, find help, and just let the idea mellow to get the idea and word out..

After finding a group, help, or what ever I will then go for broke looking for angels, and loans..

To market this succesfully, I need piles of money... I have little now, but the other two guys are also in my boat.. We have these awesome ideas and need piles of money..

We figure power in numbers so who knows!

I needed a job to get me by, but have no pressure when I need time for my hitch.. Thats why I choose RV hauling.. Its a retired mans job, with absolutly zero pressure.. A guy can have all the time off he likes with zero repercussions.. I felt it was perfect, and have done well.. I love rv hauling and it will be very hard to quit if I get to that point.

So for now its a fix and a legal and safe fix, but the actual product is just over the horizon to this point.

Carey


----------



## jt2 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd like to thank everyone for their input.

Definitely some food for thought.

I think perhaps what I may do is go ahead and get the 23krs, and just plan on holding off any adventures with the bike loaded up until I'm ready to upgrade the truck.

Win/win, right? Get the right trailer, and in a year or so, have an excuse for a new truck, right?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

JT2 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their input.
> 
> Definitely some food for thought.
> 
> ...


It doesnt need to make since for us.. It needs to make since for you.. We throw out our thoughts.. You do what is best for you and your situation.. We are just bystanders.. The 23 roo is a really great trailer..

If you could load the bike towards the rear of the garage it might help with the tongue weight a bit..

Its worth a try..


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm with Camper Man. I think you're pushing the limit. Manufacturers listed vehicle weight is dry. Fill your gas tank and have your truck weighed at a Cat Scale. Then add about 150 for each person that will be traveling with you. Subtract that from the vehihcles GVW and you know what the carrying capacity actually is. The Roo has a dry weight of just over 5,000. That's without any water. I also don't think the dry weight includes options. Don't forget to add in the hitch. Mines heavy and I'm guessing close to 200lbs. A lot of small items add up.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We did it with an F150 for about 6 months - one mountian pass too many and we upgraded.


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

put some D or E rated tires on your you truck and install some shocks that have springs around them.

I tow my 30RLS with a 1500. I try to avoid the Interstate as 60 MPH or less is all I like to do.
I always have the TOE HAUL MODE ON and have the gear selector in 3.

I hated to post this because I know I am way overloaded. we mostly travel with in 50 miles of home and no hills.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

JT2 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their input.
> 
> Definitely some food for thought.
> 
> ...


I suggest you buy the tt you like, fill your fresh water tank, fill up with gas, make sure both propane bottles are full, load your essentials and go out and hit some long, steep upgrades. Then decide.

Wish you the best.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

We towed with a 1/2 ton suburban - 21 foot Aerolite and then added the 600 pound jet ski. It all did fine on the flat land, but add outside temps at 100 degrees and climb some 10,000 ft mountains and boom, the wife agreed to go with the 3/4 ton. No rolling down the windows or pulling off the road due to the alternate idle kicking in.

Life is Good - Good luck!!

BTW- Every 600 pounds of additonal load will impact your TV


----------

